# First haircut



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well Buddys booked in for a trim on the 26th Nov,i was wondering if anyone had any good 'Teddy bear cut' pictures ?? (JULIA??)

I think im only going to get his legs trimmed and underneath for now to see how he gets on ,his body etc all look fine and ive been trimming his head .

God its really scary worse then going to the hairdressers for the fisrt time ! Id rather have to go to the groomers more often and keep him longer then have him scalped .


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't have any photos of Daisy as she hasn't been to a groomer yet but good luck and I look forward to seeing Buddy's beofre and after photos!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is going for his first haircut this Saturday! I'm so worried my lovely fluffy boy is going to come back scalped! He is brushed every day and doesn't have any tangles so hopefully not.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Going back to the early 1960's (yes I know I'm ancient!) we had our Poodle clipped every 6 weeks. Will see how Hattie developes but although I love the look of a long coat I think the shorter the better for me.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh wow. His first ever cut! Luna doesn't need trimming yet. We regularly trim her fringe but that's all that's required at the moment, thankfully! But it's only a matter of time & only yesterday was talking about it to Dave so will watch this thread with great interest! Xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Donna do you think the groomer will let you stay whilst Buddy is being groomed. Maybe that way you can get the Teddy bear look you're thinking about.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Good idea i may ask ,im sure they wont but its worth a try.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I don't have any photos of Daisy as she hasn't been to a groomer yet but good luck and I look forward to seeing Buddy's beofre and after photos!


Daisy always looks good in her photos ,how old is she now?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Donna I think it's a great idea to get Buddy along to the groomers whilst he's still got his puppy coat and easy is to groom. Most dogs' first experience of a groomer is at the point of the adult coat coming through and often full of matts. It's no wonder that dogs often hate groomers! Hopefully your groomer will give you some care advice too. 

Karen xx


----------

